# TV presenter Dominic Littlewood: How type 1 diabetes nearly killed me twice



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2013)

Television presenter and consumer journalist Dominic Littlewood is best known for hosting Cowboy Builders and Cowboy Traders with Melinda Messenger, as well as being a regular on BBC1?s The One Show.

Here Dominic, who is 48, single, and lives in London, reveals how he has come close to death from type 1 diabetes.



I remember the exact day I was diagnosed with diabetes ? August 11, 1975.

I was 10 and holidaying in Devon with my parents and brothers and sisters when I became dangerously ill.

My weight dropped to 4st and my mother knew something was seriously wrong. Initially, she thought I was dying of leukaemia.

My dad suggested taking me to a local hospital but Mum insisted we rushed back to Essex, where we lived, because if I were admitted to hospital, at least they?d be nearby.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/dominic-littlewood-type-1-diabetes-1949499


----------



## Redkite (Jun 13, 2013)

I had to laugh at the bit about Strictly Come Dancing, when one of the TV crew knew he must be hypo because it was the only time he looked like he could dance!


----------

